# Level 5 Flat Box - IN ACTION!



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Many questions have been raised about our flat boxes. Go to our website and see the newest video on the home page.

www.level5tools.com

More instructional videos available in video section and more coming thanks to the DWT community feedback!!

Fix your own if you can!!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey lvl5...tools seem to work. Just one observation...I see tools made in China and worked by a illegal mex workforce from your video! Tell me how are we going to sustain that for generations to come? Its all fun and games till some loses an eye...guess what America is going blind.

Yes I would be more than happy to pay 30-50% higher for a USA product, and yes I know not all mex are illegal.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/us-looking-all-options-immigration-surge


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

cracker said:


> Hey lvl5...tools seem to work. Just one observation...I see tools made in China and worked by a illegal mex workforce from your video! Tell me how are we going to sustain that for generations to come? Its all fun and games till some loses an eye...guess what America is going blind.
> 
> Yes I would be more than happy to pay 30-50% higher for a USA product, and yes I know not all mex are illegal.
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/us-looking-all-options-immigration-surge


Dear Sir:

The gentlemen running the tools are hard working local contractors with a great reputation; great citizens and neighbors. Would not agree with your terms but you are free to speak your mind. As for the origin of manufacturing I appreciate your sentiments; every line is different in many ways and a lot of parts are not made in the USA despite what you may be told or believe. We just choose to be honest and up front. 

Best regards,
Level


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

lvl5...good to hear most are made in USA..Keep up the good work. I work with and around many illegal contractors...great people in most cases! I believe the problem is greater than me and you. Sorry if i came across attacking...


----------

